# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ไฟซีนอนขั้นเทพ สวยสว่าง ไม่แยงตา ราคาเอื้อมถึง   สินค้ามีการรับประกันคุณภาพ

## jayimmortal

ไฟซีนอนขั้นเทพ สวยสว่าง ไม่แยงตา ราคาเอื้อมถึง 

สินค้ามีการรับประกันคุณภาพเสียเปลี่ยนให้ใหม่ คัดเฉพาะของดีมีคุณภาพมาขาย ในราคาถูก
หน้าร้านอยู่ใน กรุงเทพ ไม่ต้องเสี่ยงซื้อสินค้ากับผู้ขายมือสมัครเล่นอีกต่อไป
มีบริการรับติดตั้งไฟซีนอนทั่วกรุงเทพ บริการถึงที่

ขอยินดีต้อนรับทุกท่านเข้าสู่ร้าน Xenonmania
เราเป็นผู้นำเข้า ไฟซีนอน เจ้าใหญ่ของไทย จำหน่ายปลีก - ส่ง ในราคาถูกที่สุด
รับสมัครตัวแทนจำหน่ายทั่วประเทศ!!!!

เนื่องจากเรานำเข้าสินค้าในปริมาณมาก จึงทำให้ได้ต้นทุนที่ถูกกว่าเจ้าอื่น
ทางเราได้ขาย ไฟซีนอน มานาน ทำให้เราเชี่ยวชาญด้าน ไฟซีนอน ตัวจริง







รูปสินค้าและรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมดูได้ที่ http://www.xenonmania.com

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com


จะจ่ายแพงไปทำไมกับซีนอนที่โฆษณาว่ามาจากญี่ปุ่นหรือยุโรป ทั้งๆ ที่ท่านก็รู้ว่าเป็นไปไม่ได้
ไฟซีนอนในตลาดล้วนแล้วแต่มีแหล่งที่ผลิตและคุณภาพใกล้ๆ เคียงกันทั้งนั้น บางครั้งมาจากโรงงานเดียวกัน
ต่างกันที่สติ๊กเกอร์หรือแพ๊คเกจที่ร้าน นั้นๆ สั่งทำมาติดไว้

ผมขอนำเสนอ ซีนอน ราคาใส่ได้ขำๆ รับประกันคุณภาพให้เหมือนกัน คุ้มซะยิ่งกว่าคุ้มใส่กันได้ทุกคน
ใส่ได้ไม่อายใคร ใส่แล้วแสงที่ออกมารับรองว่าท่านดูไม่ออกว่าต่างยี่ห้อยุ่นหรือยุโรปที่พ่อค้ากล่าวอ้างกันอย่างแยกไม่ออก

รายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมพร้อมรูป เรียนเชิญ http://www.xenonmania.com

สินค้าทุกชนิดรับประกันคุณภาพ รบกวนเช็คหน้าเวปไซต์เพื่อรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมครับ www.xenonmania.com

Tel : 091-1161836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com
Line : xenonmania.com
http://www.xenonmania.com

หรือรับสินค้าได้ด้วยตัวเอง แถวแยกท่าพระมีที่จอดรถสะดวกสบาย
หน้าร้านใหม่เปิดบริการ จรัล 13 ต้นเดือนเมษายน

----------


## jayimmortal

Tel : 091-1161836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com
Line : xenonmania.com
http://www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

Tel : 091-1161836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com
Line : xenonmania.com
http://www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

Tel : 091-1161836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com
Line : xenonmania.com
http://www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com 
www.xenonmania.com

----------


## jayimmortal

สนใจสินค้าติดต่อ เจ : 091-116-1836
Email : xenonmania@hotmail.com
www.xenonmania.com

----------

